# Anyway to make NIC cages look better?



## MiserySmith (Mar 19, 2010)

So I plan on redoing my room soon and will obviously have to move all the animals out of here before I paint it. But I'm wondering when I move the rabbit cages back(2x4 & 2x3) if I could do something to make them look better. If anyone has made their rooms look less like a farm or if anyone has any ideas how to do that I would be greatful.
Also, if it still smells like paint in there would it be okay to move them right in? Or should I wait until it's aired out completely? Thanks.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 20, 2010)

When I painted my bunny room in our other house, I kept the windows open in that room for 1-2 days (can't remember) after painting and that took the smell out. I'd wait to move them back in until you can't smell the paint because if you can smell it, chances are it smells pretty strong to them.

As for making the bunny room look better, I think decorating it like any other room will help making it more "cozy". I am still in the process of decorating mine (I'm a procrastinator, LOL), but I added some colorful area rugs & a small couch in my bun room. I thought by putting a couch in there, I'd hang out in there more...but thats not the case - I think I may have to move my desk in there!

Anyway....I still need to add some pictures to the walls and put my bunny figurines & stuff in there (uhm..its been 5 months since we moved in LOL), but this is what my bun room currently looks like....














Oh...minus the rat cage (the SP Giant), they are now in the living room in a Critter Nation cage.

I guess my room still looks "cagey", but I don't see a way around that unless you make cages that look like furniature (there is a thread in this section on it...maybe page 2 or so?). The trick is to VACUUM, VACUUM, VACUUM....no hay mess or random poops on the floor - keep the room tidy and it will look less like a farm. I should post pictures of my room when it's "messy" so you can see what a difference having it "spotless" is :shock:, LOL!!


----------



## MiserySmith (Mar 21, 2010)

The vacuuming part makes a lot of sense. My cats are alwys pulling hay from the floor of the cages and moving it around the room. Haha.
I've got seven animals living in my room at all times, so I guess it looking like a farm is inevitable. I might end up putting up a screen or something to block off the rabbits half.
Thanks for the help and congrats on moving the rats to a CN, I know I was so stoked when I got mine.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 21, 2010)

Ugh....Darn cats! They are the biggest issue in the bunny room :rollseyes, LOL. Thank goodness my dog does a good job eating up some random stray bunny poos :laughsmiley:.

It is a ton of work vacuuming so much, but it really does pay off. Just remember to fill the hay racks BEFORE you vacuum....I always end up doing it the other way around then I have to revacuum :grumpy:.


----------



## MiserySmith (Mar 22, 2010)

I will definitely keep that in mind. I hate having to revacuume. Vacuuming sucks anyway :/


----------

